# corn snake ID help please



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

was asked if i wanted to buy this guy of a work colleague of my o/h's was told he was a snow on the phone when i picked him up he seems o have a lot of orange on him and correct me if i'm worng (i normally am when it comes to corn morphs) but i thought snow shouldnt have orange pigment??

so am i wrong is he a snow??

Clare


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It definitely looks like a snow to me, a few of my adults have the orange/pinky tinge to them.. Looks like a very nice snake anyway


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

it looks very pink in the picture - it could be a strawberry snow (bubblegum in USA), which are still genetically snows.
Alternatively, if its also showing the hypo gene, it could be a Coral.

Whatever it is, its very pretty!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah deffo snow... lovely snake


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*awww lovely snow : victory: i can't wait for my little snows to get that big :smile: *

*Here are mine







*
*Sorry it's a bad pic lol*


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i quite like baby snows, i think its as they get older i kinda go off them a little.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

i agree i think snows do look nicer when there younger:smile:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

i have to agree i like snows more when they are younger. But then again I like the fact they can have slightly different hues. I have three snows. One typical snow, one really pink and one is really yellow


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

heres some pics of him with his new mate a normal snow to show of his girly colours :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

almost looks like a yellow snow


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

she is that yellow in the flesh just not the pics never heard of a yellow snow


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well thats it really, very deep yellow, almost verging on butter in some cases.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ohh i see i have so much to learn on corns!!! when we first got her i thought she was a butter but she i a snow : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ist easy done..
i have had people round telling me that my butters are snows coz thats what theirs look like lol


----------

